# Any info on either Afghan Kush, White Rhino, or White Skunk



## TentFarmer (Jan 4, 2009)

I've sent off for some magic beans of all 3 of these.

I will only do one strain at a time due to my Ebb system.  

Does anyone have any info or advice on any of these strains.  I have done some searches but get more links to the vendors website then anything.

Thanks


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 4, 2009)

My Afghan Kush is a big stretcher, but I've heard alot of stories stating the opposite, so don't take that as fact. I do know they handle their nutes very well and can untake nutes in a bit wider PH range than most other pot plants. Mine are usually white with resin (A good plant to save trim and make hash with, even the fan leaves get covered with trics) and taste real rich and hashy. There is always good wait in the harvest. I usually pull mine at about 9 weeks, I've done quite a few at 7-8 weeks, but 9 is where the plant really seems to shine.

I just planted some white rhino, so not sure on that yet, and I havent messed with the other strain you mentioned. Good luck!


----------



## TentFarmer (Jan 4, 2009)

Making my mouth water just thinking about it.....

How strong would you say the smell is on the Kush?  I'm also testing my new double bubble grow room and want to start with my least stinky plant and work my way to the worst.  I'm figuring the skunk should be the heaviest smell.

Thanks


----------



## mrspliffy (May 4, 2009)

afgan kush rules.its by far the best weed ive had.its punjent acrid taste you'll swear your chonging the best afganny black.mmmmmm .in my experience they grow very sturdy bush.4 weeks veg and no more than 60days flower. man is she sticky(world of seeds) cant comment on the others bro


----------



## Waspfire (May 4, 2009)

glad i stopped in this thread i have a world of seeds afghan kush going now outside (3weeks), only thing worrying me right now is it looks like a sativa more then indica and i swore the afghan kush was a pure indica, also dam thing went tripod on me to so not sure if thats why the leaves look skinnier then they  should .But as blanco stated they seem to handle nutes really well i have 3 autos going that where fed same thing as the afghan and not sign on it but the autos where burned plus i was battling ph with the autos and again the Afghan handled it fine with no signs of any problems.


----------



## TentFarmer (May 12, 2009)

Glad my seeking answers helped you find a few as well.  Hope yours goes well, my seeds were deemed as terrorist materials and confiscated by homeland.  Our country is safe again.


----------

